# preemie & chicken pox



## buttonnose82

we were at a birthday party yesterday and this morning we got a phonecall too say the little boy had come down with chicken pox's!

so now I am worried sick about the little dude coming down with it! what are the chances and also are there any risks when a preemie gets the pox's?


----------



## TattiesMum

I'm not sure about the risks to preemies being any higher, but my son caught chickenpox at 1 week old (from his older sister) ... which is only a week older than your LO's gestational age.

He only had two spots (which is how I knew he had it) and had no other symptoms at all. As chickenpox immunity doesn't cross the placental barrier, his low level of illness with it can't have been due to leftover maternal protection, so I would hope that your LO - if he does get it - won't get it too badly :hugs:


----------



## kelly6407

My little caught it from her brother at a few weeks adj age and she was fine, HV and doctors didn't seem the slightest bit concerned. 

She had alot of spots and seemed unhappy at times but that was just itchiness which isn't really lifethreatening to any baby, it's just an itch. Plenty of calamine lotion and I was advised to give a teeny bit of gallop if she got a temp but I didn't give her any cause she never got a temp


----------



## kelly6407

My little caught it from her brother at a few weeks adj age and she was fine, HV and doctors didn't seem the slightest bit concerned. 

She had alot of spots and seemed unhappy at times but that was just itchiness which isn't really lifethreatening to any baby, it's just an itch. Plenty of calamine lotion and I was advised to give a teeny bit of calpol if she got a temp but I didn't give her any cause she never got a temp


----------

